# Illustrator CS5 Textpfad zu einem Objekt konvertieren



## Petel (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich habe einen Text in Illustrator CS5 entworfen und diesen dann in Pfade umgewandelt.
Nun besteht jeder Buchstabe aus einem eigenen Pfad, was ein Problem darstellt, da ich den Text
in AE CS5 importieren will, was soweit auch klappt, doch wird für jeden Buchstaben eine Maske erzeugt, was mich an gewissen Animationen hindert.

Ich würde also gerne alle Pfade in einen einzigen Pfad, welcher die Konturen der Buchstaben behält konvertieren wollen.

Anbei das ein Bild: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Über Hilfestellung wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
also alle Buchstaben in einem einzigen Pfad wird so nicht umsetzbar sein. Das ist so einfach logisch nicht möglich.
Aber zu deinem eigentlichen Problem. 
Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe willst du das dein umgewandeltes Wort in AE nur eine Maske erzeugt.
Hast du schonmal versucht deine Ai als EPS zu importieren?
Erstelle in AE eine eigene Komposition für das Wort in der alle Buchstaben liegen und verwende diese dann um deine Animation zu machen.

Die andere Frage wäre warum du den Schriftzug in Illustrator erzeugst und nicht gleich in AE mittels dem Textwerkzeug?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Petel (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo und danke für die Hilfestellung,

egal ob als .EPS oder .AI, es wird vom Dokument her ohne Pfade importiert, ich kann zwar mittels optimierung die schärfe der Schirft erzwingen, habe aber keine Kontrolle über die Pfade mehr.

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Logo, welches bereits vordefinierte Pfade als Text verankert besitzt.
Ich habe den Font nicht und habe keine Möglichkeit das jetzt ohne viel Aufwand in AE zu importieren.

*e*

Ich konnte jetzt herausfinden was ich falsch gemacht habe.
Im Illustrator waren es nicht einzelne Ebenen, sonder eben diese wurden von einer Ebene darüber zusammengefasst. Beim löschen dieser wurde der Export nach AE problemlos ermöglicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
super. 
Wenn dies für dich damit erledigt sit markiere das Thema doch entsprechend.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (13. Mai 2013)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> also alle Buchstaben in einem einzigen Pfad wird so nicht umsetzbar sein. Das ist so einfach logisch nicht möglich.



Wie meinst du das?
Es gibt doch in AI die Option des "Zusammengesetzten Pfades", welches diesen simuliert.

Sorry dass ich das Thema nochmal aufmachen muss, aber die Antwort interessiert mich 

Beste


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2013)

Hi Ink,
stimmt, an die Funktion hab ich garnicht mehr gedacht. Die verwende ich auch nur sehr selten .

Grüße


----------

